# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من يعرف هيثم آل سيف الدين ورسالته التي تكلم فيها عن صلاة المرأة في المسجد

## ابو محمد هاشمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استمعت لمقطع بصوت المحدث العراقي أبي علي الحسني يتكلم فيه عن ضعف كل الأحاديث الواردة في فضل صلاة المرأة في بيتها، ثم أحال على رسالة هيثم آل سيف الدين، وذكر أنها أفضل شيء في الباب، وأنه ينصح بقراءتها، كما نبه أنه قدم لها.

السؤال هو ما اسم هذه الرسالة؟
وهل من ترجمة لصاحبها هيثم؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو محمد هاشمي

أو إرسال إميله إذا توفر

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

ها هي الرسالة:
https://www.noor-book.com/%D9%83%D8%...9%86%D9%8A-pdf

----------

